# Irish Mesh Stitch



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Dont know why i have never used this stitch before???

Row 1: K2 *YO, Sl 1, K2, PSSO* Repeat from *, Knit last stitch (PSSO=Pass the slipped stitch over the 2 knit stitches)
Row 2: Purl all stitches
Row 3: K1 *Sl 1, K2, PSSO, YO* Repeat from *, Knit last two stitches
Row 4: Purl all stitches

Repeat these 4 rows for pattern.





 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

What fun you are having trying out these stitches! Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks so much for sharing-it's a great stitch to know,adelaide


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

so many things to learn!
not enough time!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you! Swatching!


----------



## RubyM41 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

